# بغير دخل ولا ارتياب



## makala

مع معنى "بغير دخل ولا ارتياب" في هذه الجملة؟

فلا ينبغي أن ننسى أن الحمل قد أتاح للمرأة مزية فطرية لا تتاح لزوجها على وجه
اليقين، وهي ضمان نسلها بغير دخل ولا ارتياب


----------



## Abbe

كلمتا دخل وارتياب مترادفتان 
بمعنى الشك


----------

